# Evi - die Weihnachtsfrau (38 HQ-pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Dez. 2007)

*Tobi Borsti*​ 
_*präsentiert*_​ 
*Evi*​ 


 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

​


----------



## nevada (17 Dez. 2007)

(F)Rohe Weihnachten + Vielen Dank!


----------



## Muli (17 Dez. 2007)

Das stimmt einen doch wahrlich auf Weihnachten ein.
Mir bringt immer so nen alter dicker Mann mit Bart die Geschenke ...
Da würd ich gern tauschen!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (17 Dez. 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Das stimmt einen doch wahrlich auf Weihnachten ein.
> Mir bringt immer so nen alter dicker Mann mit Bart die Geschenke ...
> Da würd ich gern tauschen!



Sei froh dass du als Admin überhaupt was gekommst!! 
Meine 2 bekommen gar nix mehr! Die sind schon dankbar wenn ich nett zu ihnen bin! 

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## AMUN (17 Dez. 2007)

Tobi.Borsti schrieb:


> Sei froh dass du als Admin überhaupt was gekommst!!
> Meine 2 bekommen gar nix mehr! Die sind schon dankbar wenn ich nett zu ihnen bin!
> 
> Liebe Grüße!
> Tobi




Haha das sagt der richtige... glaube bloß nicht das wir nicht bemerken das du dich woanders zu einem satten rot hoch geschlichen hast 

Danke für die Weihnachtspics und Glückwunsch zum rot werden :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (17 Okt. 2008)

Also diese Evi steht dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auf meinen Wunschzettel.


----------



## armin (19 Okt. 2008)

zu euch beiden kommt siesicher nicht, weil nur zu armen Leuten kommt sie persönlich vorbei, also zu mir,,,


----------



## congo64 (21 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------

